# Expiring Temporary Vehicle Import Permit



## trek7001 (Oct 15, 2010)

I entered Mexico on a FMT visa and a Temporary Vehicle Import Permit. Now that I have been accepted to grad school, I am applying for a FM3 student visa. I plan on living in Mexico for 2 more years while at school.

1) From what I understand, as long as I have a valid FM3 visa, my Temporary Vehicle Import Permit will remain valid. Is that correct?

2) If that is correct, the permit was only valid for 6months. If/when I am inevitably pulled over, I don't want any problems because the permit I have will probably be expired. Do I need to get a new one to reflect my FM3? Or is there a letter I need to get to carry with me? 

Thanks in advance for any help and consideration.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you were to get an FM3 visa, your permit would only be good for a year (length of your visa). So if you are here multiple years as a student you would basically be in the same situation.

The answer is ... your auto permit is good as long as you have a valid Visa


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

as soon as your fm3 is issued, you need to send a letter to aduana in mexico city...... it will be a copy of your vehicle permit, copy of fm3 and spanish letter. i use dhl to send the paperwork..


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

And you need to notify Aduana every year you renew your Visa.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You do need notify aduano but there are multiple office. People here go to aduano office in Queretaro to get the necessary authorization.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

yes, every year when you re-new your fm2/fm3 visa.... you must notify aduana within 15 days.


----------



## docmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

When renewing your FM3, and while you hold a vehicle permit that was obtained upon crossing into Mexico you must attend a Aduana office that processes vehicle issues, or alternatively, send a letter to DF(Mexico City) asking for an extension of the Permit. Remember, when you cross the border your permit is issued relative to the expiry date of your FM3 or FM2. ie I cross on Oct 29, and my FM3 expiry date is December 16. You can apply for the FM3/FM2 renewal 30 days prior so I can go to the local INM office on Nov 16. The law says that you must notify Aduana within 15 days of renewing your Visa. So, in my case I have until December 31 to get the request to Aduana. That is on the assumption that my new FM3 has the same expiry date of the previous one. Believe me, it can magically change from one year to the next. Somewhere with Rollybrook there are form letters available, in Spanish, and an address for the Aduana office in Mexico City. I am told in a recent publication that Aduana will give you a letter documenting the current registration date and confirm that your car permit is still valid. Last year I had permission, as 4 months after leaving Mexico, my Visa was credited with a somewhat reduced amount, but I never did receive a confirming letter. This year I will add a paragraph specifically requesting that letter, and include a stamped self addressed enelope for them to send it. That letter is also absolute proof to any police that stop you and question the vallidity of the permit on your windshield. Police generally do not know the law. I would appreciate if someone could confirm that what I have said is correct. Another twist. I am led to believe that all above is true, but one other article indicated that it is; however, only if you paid for your permit using a credit card. They say if you paid cash, you must return to the border to get a new permit. Hope that is not true as I would have an unscheduled 1000 mile trip, each way to keep legal. Perhaps someone could provide a location of the forms necessary, and the address to send the request letter.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

trek7001 said:


> I entered Mexico on a FMT visa and a Temporary Vehicle Import Permit. Now that I have been accepted to grad school, I am applying for a FM3 student visa. I plan on living in Mexico for 2 more years while at school.
> 
> 1) From what I understand, as long as I have a valid FM3 visa, my Temporary Vehicle Import Permit will remain valid. Is that correct?
> 
> ...


Assuming that you get your "FM3" within 6 months as required, you will need to get information to Aduana within 14 days to have your permit extended to match the "FM3" date. This can be via mail but I prefer in person. In my case Queretaro but person at immigration where you get your visa should be able to tell you where for your area.

Failure to do this results in confiscation of your deposit.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

OP, I hope you mean you entered Mexico on an FMM, FMT's have not been used in a couple of years. When does your FMM expire?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are no more FM2/3 designations. They were replaced by 'Inmigrante' and 'no inmigrante' visas, over a year ago.
NOW: INM is implementing the rules for the new immigration laws. The FMM remains as a multiple use permit, including a tourist permit for 180 days.
The new visas are:
*Tarjeta de Residencia Temporal* (Replaces both inmigrante and no inmigrante forms.
*Tarjeta de Residencia Permanente* (Replaces previous 'inmigrado' form) Permits working, has no expiry date.


----------

